# Нестабильность. Можно ли заниматься спортом



## Nikitkaaaa (30 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте. Мне 15 лет! Недавно ходил на рентген снимал шею,и мне сказали что у меня есть нестабильность. Иногда у меня немного немеет под глазом и болит голова.Вопрос: Можно ли мне заниматься Спортом?Я занимаюсь Футболом и бегом!


----------



## Ольга . (30 Мар 2012)

Никитка, здравствуйте! Ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, с Правилами создания тем на форуме:  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13106


----------

